# Winchester m1 carbine



## Harryhunter53 (Aug 23, 2021)

Wondering value of 30 cal carbine


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Very complicated question. Would need quite a bit of info on it. Pictures of various parts ( without taking it apart). If I had to guess I'd saw between $800-&1500. Average price went up after Midway USA sold a couple thousand this summer at Prices from $1200-$2200.
Ps I bought one of thier carbines. A National Postal Meter. $1400 but worth every penny to me.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

loweman165 said:


> Very complicated question. Would need quite a bit of info on it. Pictures of various parts ( without taking it apart). If I had to guess I'd saw between $800-&1500. Average price went up after Midway USA sold a couple thousand this summer at Prices from $1200-$2200.
> Ps I bought one of thier carbines. A National Postal Meter. $1400 but worth every penny to me.


Your not talking a Garand are you? I've not seen a 30 carbine go for more then 800. I know a guy who bought one for 400 as it was used in the Korean Conflict as opposed to WW2


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Dovans said:


> Your not talking a Garand are you? I've not seen a 30 carbine go for more then 800. I know a guy who bought one for 400 as it was used in the Korean Conflict as opposed to WW2


Carbines have been selling for 1-1500 all summer. At auction or private sales. The Midways raised the prices ALOT. The Midways were just imported from Italy. We're supposed to be in storage since the early 50's. Most like mine had very little post war work. Some of the more expensive looked to have been reparkerized. Overpriced without question BUT they sold out of thousands of them in under an hour if I remember correctly, so the demand is there for that price. Obviously making them worth that price range, like it or not.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

This is from True Gun Values. They take a years worth of sales for gun averages. I've watch them for a while and thier close compared to auction prices NOT Gunbroker.









If you search a different carbine manufacturer the price changes.


----------



## Harryhunter53 (Aug 23, 2021)

I didn't know they went up that much . Thanks for the help!!


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Harryhunter53 said:


> I didn't know they went up that much . Thanks for the help!!


As I said, condition is everything as far as parts go. Don't have to be matching but if thier correct to to that manufacturer the price goes up. Originality is everything. Proving Originality is a bit tougher.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Had no idea they prices went out of the roof llike that.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Axis Arms Military Surplus Firearms, Ammo, Bayonets


Axis Arms offers a large selection of 19th and 20th century classic military surplus firearms and accoutrements including Enfield Mauser Carcano Arisaka Mosin




axisarmsonline.com





Case in point: keep an eye how fast this sells.


----------

